
White House Considering Response to Chinese Cyberattacks - patrick-james
http://mashable.com/2013/02/01/obama-china-cyberattacks/
======
patrick-james
It seems like the pace of cyberattacks is accelerating...will be interesting
to see how the US responds, and especially if it's even possible for massive
government organizations to adapt quickly enough.

